# Rear caliper carrier socket



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi All.

Just about to replace discs and pads all round. I dont have the correct tool for the rear carrier removal. As I understand it the description is a 14 mm triple point ? Wanted to get an impact one and did not really want to buy a set. Any help in sourcing a supplier of good quality single correct item would be appreciated.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes M14 triple square.

You can buy them individually on eBay. Ones with a long shaft as apposed to a short shaft I think are weaker. Your problem will be unless you have a ramp you will find it extremely difficult to get any torque on it. I bought the halfords advanced set and it cracked the bit. A garage did it in the end. You need to be at it with a breaker bar at 90degrees to crack it loose.


----------



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks. The issue with the Halfords type is that they are not an impact bit the the star bit is inset into a socket which makes is very weak. This is the reason I wanted an Impact long bit which are all in one piece. Really wanted to check the correct description and not buy a set.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

How about this?

http://www.sykes-pickavant.com/products ... esting/678

Halfords should be able to order for you as they sell S-P tools.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

For info. "The triple square, also known as XZN, is a type of screw drive with 12 equally spaced tips, each with a 90 degree angle. Its name derives from overlaying 3 equal squares to form such a pattern with 12 right-angled tips. Common sizes are 6, 8, 10, and 12 mm. Triple square drives are used in high torque applications, such as cylinder head bolts and drive train components. Triple square fasteners are commonly found on German vehicles such as Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, and Volkswagen."

Some cheap bits will not fit well and with any spline type tool it is vital to completely clean out the splines in the bolt head.


----------



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Very many thanks . Exactly what I needed.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

So those aren't torx screws?  Damn! I don't have anything in my toolbox that resembles a 12 spines socket. Looks like I will have to order one as well... I plan on painting my calipers in the next two weeks.

EDIT: So this is what I need, right?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2PC-M14-x-30...461851?hash=item417e93601b:g:7wUAAOxydUJTOiW3


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

TTony, thats the link for 12mm i think and it should be 14mm.

The best 1 is a fully cut socket, not the halfords type inset that snap like carrots. If you can wait a few days for the postage then this will do the job
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-MKV-Rear-C ... ZiCkP5Znow

However as said before, if your thinking of using you 6" wrench on the end of it then give up now. It needs a fair amount of force.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, my mistake! This is the correct link for the 14mm:

http://www.sykes-pickavant.com/products ... esting/679

There should not be any problems with S-P tools. If in doubt, buy Snap-On.


----------

